# Great Experience - PCD - Jan 14, 2011



## ozinger (Jul 1, 2009)

Such a great experience! I'd recommend it to anyone interested in BMW brand and likes to have fun.

About 3 years ago I bought 2008 BMW 335i Coupe through European Delivery, and did not know about Performance Center Delivery at that time. That was awesome experience - ED; Me and my wife drove our new BMW for 2 weeks: Munich -> Prague -> Budapest -> Vienna -> Venice -> Florence -> Munich. If we knew about PCD that time, we would do at as well.

Then I signed-up for 2-day M-School in the Summer of 2009. Such a thrill!!!!

Even after all the above BMW experiences, it was awesome to pick my new 2011 BMW 335i M-Sport Sedan in Performance Center.

I enjoyed, the activities, some for the second time, the skid-pad (on ice - the weather was so cold, water froze), braking exercises, track time in 335i (we were the fastest with my friend - we had prior experience), the M5 hot laps, factory, the museum, the staff, everything was great! Due to the weather we did not do off-road course in X5, but we still drove the X5s to the factory for the tour.

It an unforgettable experience!

Something worth noting is that I drove my 2008 BMW from NYC to Spartanburg and dropped it off (from a lease) at Century BMW in Greenville, and drove back my 2011 BMW.

Here are some of the pictures, enjoy!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Thanks for the post and for sharing the pictures. Glad you had a great time picking up your new BMW here.

Enjoy your new BMW!


----------

